# Fromm Dog Food...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I finally made the switch over to Fromm Dog food yesterday. With all the problems in the dog food world, I haven't heard anything negative about it so I thought I should give it a try. Toby really seemed to like it. I gave him the Duck & Sweet Potato. He gobbled it up so that was a good sign.

I was just wondering if anyone has been feeding Fromm for a while and if they still like it. Any problems? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I fed the chicken formula for quite a while and when I can get samples, they love the salmon I use as treats.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Mine loved it,but they started to gain weight on it. I guess they loved it too much.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks ladies. This is what I was looking for--no negative comments. UGH! It is getting so hard to find a decent food anymore!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I think many SMers feed Fromm's. I picked up a few samples last month--Grain Free Surf & Turf, Whitefish & Potato, Duck & Sweet Potato. I was hoping my gang would like it as the kibbles are smaller. Unfortunately, they're not crazy about it. I started by giving the kibbles to them as treats. Raine was not interested at all and just walked away. Pasha would eat it but then he eats anything. Napoleon would eat some but sometimes he didn't want any. All in all, I didn't get enthusiastic response so I'm still feeding them NB Duck & Potato rotating with Orijen 6 Fish. The samples are still half finished on my kitchen counter. But then every fluff is different on their taste preference. Raine and Napoleon have always been picky eaters (Raine's the worse one). Good luck!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 10 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838631


> Mine loved it,but they started to gain weight on it. I guess they loved it too much.[/B]


 :smrofl:


----------

